# Rapido Hartal door trim removal



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Having problems with the central locking on the habitation door of my Rapido 9048DF & need to access the locking mechanism. Any idea how to remove the darker trim on this Hartal door. Have looked & nothing obvious, looks not to be fixed on the outer edge just the inner. Do not want to force as it will most likely break.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I can't help you with that particular door. My Rapido door failed in the closed position whilst away last year, a screw had come out of the lower mechanism so I had to remove the bin trim cut a hole and reach in to release it. Very fiddly doing it down in the footwell. A bit easier to repair it once the door was open.

Also, our door skin is held in place by screws under the edging trim and double sided tape around the window.

Kev


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

First remove the handle and then with a wide and stiff spatula like implement lever the very flimsy darker coloured panel from the inner edge, it is held in place with some very firm Velcro type pads, you will think it's not going to release but be firm and it will. Some pads will possibly release from their glue rather than separating.


I would suggest that before you remove the panel you check the wiring between frame and door. 
Don't rely on it not looking broken, release the rubber gaiter covering the wiring and push it back so as to be able to grip as long a piece as possible and give it a firm pull, I'd almost guarantee you will have one or both of the wires broken.
The wiring through the door is trapped in the interior foam of the door, so extremely unlikely to be a problem in the door itself and you will not be able to change between solenoid and door hinge area because of the construction.

Should have added in the first part that you will also need to remove the handle trim, it pushes sideways towards the outer edge of door and there are likely to be spacers as well as the trim panel, be gentle as the ears of the trim are fragile.

I've had failures as above on 2 different vans with those doors.


.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Have checked the wiring all looks ok, although it did look the likely problem at first as there was tape wrapped around a join. Anyway stripped away all the old tape & connectors look ok. There seems to be more than 2 wires in the form, are they for other uses or spares? Is it simply 12v power pulse to the lock to actuate & another pulse the release or is it a polarity change. Have looked on internet but no clear answer. Any idea?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Both the doors I had problems with had only 2 wires and are a straight polarity change.
If they have been repaired before with connectors, can you get a tester lead to them and see if they have power and change with the switching?




.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks John for the info, cannot get on the van now till after the weekend, will let you know what I find.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Devonboy said:


> Thanks John for the info, cannot get on the van now till after the weekend, will let you know what I find.


No problem, hope you get it sorted.
If you do need to take the trim panel off, I'm sure you will be as surprised as I was at the amateurish way the mechanism is fitted, on both the doors I have had to work on the solenoid and linkages are self tap screwed into the foam of the door, which looks as though it has been hand carved to make the aperture for the fittings.

Bonne chance.

.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> Both the doors I had problems with had only 2 wires and are a straight polarity change.
> If they have been repaired before with connectors, can you get a tester lead to them and see if they have power and change with the switching?
> 
> .


Many thanks for all the info John. Have now fixed. You were correct there was a break in one of the wires where the door closes. I did not spot the break initially as the wire was broken inside a taped wiring loom, which was inside the rubber sheath. Strange that the wiring supply to the door is thicker than the wire inside the door.....motorhome design eh...................


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Glad you are now sorted and thanks for the up-date.


.


----------

